# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  من هو أبو ثور صاحب المذهب الفقهى ؟

## العصورالوسطى

برجاء مساعدتى فى ذلك حيث أريد معرفة فى أى عصر وسنة وفاته ومجز عنه 
فهل من مساعد ؟

----------


## السكران التميمي

أبو ثور؛ إبراهيم بن خالد بن أبي اليمان الكلبي البغدادي : فقيه من بغداد وصاحب الإمام الشافعي ، وناقل الأقوال القديمة عنه ، ويعد أحد أهم فقهاء الدين المأخوذ برأيهم . ذكر أنه حين قدم الشافعي العراق وأخذ عنه رفض مذهبه الأول واتبع مذهب الشافعي حتي مات .

توفي في 27 صفر سنة 246هـ ببغداد والموافق 22 مايو 860م, ودفن بمقبرة تسمي باب الكناس .

بعض المصادر:
وفيات الأعيان لابن خلكان 1/26 . 
تاريخ بغداد 6/65 . 
طبقات السبكي 1/227 .

----------


## العصورالوسطى

جزاك الله خير يا أخى وفرج عنك كربات القيامة

----------


## زيت الزيتون

سئلت دكتور في الجامعة وقت امتحانات وكان سؤالي عن ابو ثور خارج المنهج فلم يستطع الاجابة !!!

----------

